# 2-Thumb Putter Grip



## Kabdog (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone have this grip? I received mine yesterday and like the way it looks. I was actually thinking about putting it on and rotating it 90 degrees because it felt more comfortable. Thoughts?


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

post up some pics if you can I'd like to see what your talking about.


----------

